# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καναρίνια διαφορετικού φύλλου στο ίδιο κλουβί

## Nikolakas

Καλησπέρα,
Ποτε επιτρέπεται η συμβίωση 2 καναρινιων διαφορετικου φύλλου στο ίδιο κλουβι χωρίς κάποιο διαχωριστικό;
Μόνο την άνοιξη που θελουμε να μπουν στην διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής;
Πότε άλλοτε;
Για παράδειγμα αυτη την περίοδο αν βάλουμε ένα αρσενικο και ένα θηλυκό στο ίδιο κλουβι, τι θα συμβεί;

Φιλικα
Νίκος.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

απο οσο ξερω, δεν θα συμβει τιποτα απλως βαζουν το διαχωριστικο ετσι ωστε να ζευγαρωνουν την ιδια εποχη, για παραδειγμα εαν το αρσενικο θελει να ζευγαρωσει πριν την καταλληλη εποχη και το θυληκο δεν θελει θα υπαρξουν τσακωμοι, ισχυει και το αντιθετο, δηλαδη να θελει το θυληκο κι ενω το αρσενικο οχι..

----------


## lefteris13

Επισης, μπορει το αρσενικο αν τα βαλεις μαζι τωρα να σταματησει να κελαιδαει

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ δοκιμασε σε ιδιο κλουβι (ζευγαρωστρα ) με χωρισμα  και αν δεν κελαηδα το αρσενικο μονο τοτε τα χωριζεις και οπτικα .αν βεβαια εχεις και δευτερο μεγαλουτσικο κλουβι ,τα βαζεις σε ξεχωρα αλλα κοντα να επικοινωνουν απο τα καγκελα

εννοειται πρωτα τηρουμε καραντινα !

----------


## Nikolakas

Βασικά το αρσενικο, είναι 9 μηνών και σήμερα μου δώρισαν ένα θηλυκό 7 μηνών. Τα έχω σε ξεχωριστά κλουβια. Ο μικρος είναι σε ένα κανονικό  36cm κλουβι, το δε θηλυκό το έβαλα στην γνωστή στους περισσότερους 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα. Το θηλυκο είναι λοιπόν το τυχερό που απολαμβάνει ένα τεράστιο κλουβι. Απο οτι φαίνεται το ευχαριστιεται μάλιστα παρα πολυ! 
Αναρωτιομουν λοιπόν τι πρέπει να κανω μετα το πέρας της καραντινας; Να τα βάλω μαζί στο ίδιο κλουβι να χαίρονται και τα δυο το πιο μεγάλο; Τότε θα είναι τέλη Δεκεμβρίου και το πιθανότερο είναι να έχουν μπει μέσα στο σπιτι λόγω κρύου. Λετε τότε να έχουν όρεξη για ζευγαρωματα; Αποκλείεται.

----------


## δημητρα

να τα βαλεις στο ιδιο κλουβι αλλα με χωρισμα, δεν γινεται διαφορετικα. ειδικα αμα τον δεκεμβριο τα βαλεις μεσα στο σπιτι που θα εχει ζεστη και τα φωτα πιστευω θα ειναι ανοιχτα για αρκετες ωρες, τοτε υπαρχει περιπτωσει να πυρωσει η καναρα. αλλα και τωρα καλα δεν ειναι και ετσι που τα εχεις?τωρα βεβαια δεν ξερω ποσο ειναι το κλουβι του αρσενικου, λογικα ειναι οσο η μιση ζευγαρωστρα.

----------


## ninos

εγώ Νίκο δεν θα τα έβαζα μαζί. Να είμαστε καλά και αφού τους κάνεις την κατάλληλη προετοιμασία, τον Μάϊο μπορείς να τα ενώσεις  :Happy:

----------


## lefteris13

συμφωνω με τη δημητρα και με τους υπολοιπους εννοειται..μετα το περας της καραντινας, ή τα αφηνεις οπως τα χεις σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια-καλυτερα να μην βλεπονται οποτε κατι βαζεις στις πλευρες του ενος κλουβιου που κοιτανε προς το αλλο καμια εφημεριδα ή οτι αλλο-βεβαια μπορεις να κανεις κ αυτο που λεει ο δημητρης να επικοινωνουν οπτικα να μην βαλεις κατι, αρκει να κελαηδαει το αρσενικο να μην προσπαθουν να αρπαχτουν κλπ ή αν λογω χωρου, πιο γρηγορης μεταφορας κλπ, τα βαζεις στη ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα να μην βλεπονται(ή να βλεπονται αν τραγουδαει), απο φλεβαρη μαρτη ...(σιγα σιγα θα γνωριστουνε βγαζοντας το οπτικο χωρισμα κ αφηνοντας το καγκελο και μετα)-[αν δεν εχουν γινει αυτα].. θα ναι μαζι διχως χωρισμα, ο πιο ενδεδειγμενος τροπος ειναι αυτος για σωστο προγραμματισμο και αποφυγη συμβαντων που δεν θελουμε.

----------


## babis100nx

και γω συμφωνω με τα παιδια παραπανω,μην τα βαλεις μαζι καλυτερα χωριστα η στο ιδο κλουβι με χωρισμα στην μεση και οπως εμαθα και χτες καλο θα ηταν να μην βλεπονται...γιατι σε κανενα μηνα απο τωρα αμα τα βαλεις μεσα στο σπιτι μπορει να βρεθεις να εχεις αυγουλακια   ::

----------


## jk21

τα εχεις ειτε εξω ειτε μεσα σε ξεχωρο κλουβι οπως ακριβως ειναι τωρα .οπτικο χωρισμα θα βαλεις μονο αν επιμενει να ειναι μουγκος ο αρσενικος στην πορεια .δεν το νομιζω ... το αντιθετο περιμενω .τα ενωνεις στο ιδιο κλουβι με χωρισμα τον φλεβαρη (στα μεσα αν ειναι εξω ,στις αρχες αν τα εχεις μεσα  ) και αν ειναι κολλητα τα κλουβια ,ισως να μην τα ενωσεις και καθολου .αρχες μαρτη (αν ο καιρος ειναι οκ και τα εχεις εξω )  ή μεσα φλεβαρη (αν τα εχεις μεσα και εχεις αυξησει σταδιακα το φως ) τα ενωνεις χωρις χωρισμα στη ζευγαρωστρα και αναλογως των αντιδρασεων ,αν δεν μαλωνουν εντονα ,τα αφηνεις ετσι .αν μαλωνουν σε σημειο να τσιμπιουνται στο σβερκο με μανια ,τα χωριζεις και δοκιμαζεις μετα απο καμμια δεκαρια μερες να τα ξαναενωσεις .

ο αρσενικος αρχες μαρτη γινεται 1 χρονου και η θηλυκια 10 μηνων .μια χαρα ηλικια για να ξεκινησουν .οχι νωριτερα απο φλεβαρη ,ακομα και σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη

----------


## jenia21

Οταν ειναι σε κλουβες ποτε τα χωριζουμε σε ζευγαρωστρες με το χωρισμα;

----------


## jk21

αν μιλαμε για εξωτερικη εκτροφη ,πιστευω αν το κανεις μεσα φλεβαρη ,αντε αρχες ,θα εχεις προλαβει πυρωματα και καυγαδες (κυριως των αρσενικων ) .αν ομως αυτα ξεκινησουν πιο νωρις ,τοτε ειτε τα βαζεις πιο νωρις ,ειτε χωριζεις τους τσαμπουκαδες σε ατομικα κλουβια ,αν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα

----------

